# Looking for a matching tender for LGB 72550 Christmas Stainz



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a pre loved Christmas train starter set LGB 72550 which includes a Stainz engine, passenger car and caboose. 

I have been searching online for a matching tender which has power and sound. So far the best match I seen is the LGB 69872 but I have not seen one available online after much searching. Living in Australia my search has to be online as there is a very limited second hand/club market here for LGB. 

I have found a LGB 69372 online but I can't be sure if the red colour of the tender matches the Stainz I have.

If anyone who actually knows of these models and has seen them in the flesh could confirm what the matching tender is I would really appreciate it. 

It is very difficult having to rely on flea bay and pay horrendous shipping costs to establish a collection - it makes any buying mistakes even more costly.


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Why do you need more power when you only have two cars? This LGB sound car #4135s. Ebay item #370949288605 Would look better behind a Stainz 
than a tender.


----------



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

I would prefer to have steam, whistle and bells sounds. I think the repeating christmas melodies would get to me after not too long. At moment I have four cars to pull. I think an appropriately match tender would look great. 

Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Just one small point The Stainz is a tank engine tank engines do not have tenders
The box car I pointed out was made to use behind the stainz it has steam sounds not christmas sounds.
If you want bells and whistles you had better start saving your pennys for a real sound system.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a couple of the red powered tenders. I can check them out and get an idea what I want for one. Send me an email, [email protected]


----------

